# Tree of Life Afghan



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

This is my first afghan to enter in the County Fair. My husband insisted that I enter it. I was so proud when I won both the first place blue ribbon and also the red rosette for the best of the best. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Clarann (Apr 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! What a job


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

im not suprised you won well done may i ask where you got the pattern from id love to do something like that


----------



## Sophia G (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Catt (Jul 23, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful. Something for me to strife towards.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations!! You deserve the ribbons! I have that pattern, but may never attempt it..unless, I have nothing else to work on (ha). Needless to say, you did a great job. May I ask what the back looks like? Have been curious ever since I first saw it in Lion Brand catalog. Did you know there are three choices? Knit, crochet and a knit baby size? Thanks for sharing your success story and thank your hubby for 'nudging' you along! Kudos! Hildy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for the nice messages. I would love to share the pattern with everyone. I found it on www.lionbrand.com website. They have two patterns one for a baby size afghan No. 90430AD and the full size is No. 70122AD.


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

I will take a photo of the back side of afghan and post it for you. It will probably be tomorrow because I'm nursing my husband back to health today as he had triple hernia surgery yesterday. Yes, I did know there are three choices of this pattern. I wish I knew someone expecting so I could knit the baby one.


----------



## snowplow (May 7, 2011)

OH! THAT IS BEAUTIFUL.....TELL ME YOU DIDN'T MAKE THE PATTERN. WHERE CAN I GET IT.


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

No I did not make the pattern, don't I wish I was that talented! I found it on www.lionbrand.com website. They have two patterns one for a baby size afghan No. 90430AD and the full size is No. 70122AD.


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

No I did not make the pattern, don't I wish I was that talented! I found it on www.lionbrand.com website. They have two patterns one for a baby size afghan No. 90430AD and the full size is No. 70122AD.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Lovely--I've been tempted by that pattern but find the prospect a little too daunting.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

glasslady7351 said:


> No I did not make the pattern, don't I wish I was that talented! I found it on www.lionbrand.com website. They have two patterns one for a baby size afghan No. 90430AD and the full size is No. 70122AD.


Thanks..it's very nice..don't know what I expected. So was it hard to make or just takes concentration? The finished edges look difficult. I'm really tempted to start one, since I already have Pound of Love in ivory You have inspired all of us, but you will always be the ribbon winner in my book! Thanks...Hildy


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

This afghan is very beautiful! I am not surprised you won a prize for it. The detail is very intricate. How long did it take you to do it?

For the others who are asking where to get this pattern, I found it on lionbrand.com here:

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/70122AD.html?noImages=


----------



## nalhcib (Jun 29, 2011)

Of course, everybody likes it.
How beautiful!


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

I knitted during the winter and it took about four months to finish. The edge was the hardest I think.


----------



## claramae99 (Jul 23, 2011)

This is gorgeous! They definitely got it right giving you both ribbons!

Jennifer


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey! Beautiful afghan! I would like to do a baby one for my new grandchild, due in late December. I'll be happy for you to do one for my new grandhild! :lol:


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

jggrammy9 - thanks for the nice comments. I would love to knit you the baby one but I just don't have time. If you are an experienced knitter you can do this one.


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks I appreciate your comments.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

beautiful give dh a hug!


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

glasslady7351 said:


> This is my first afghan to enter in the County Fair. My husband insisted that I enter it. I was so proud when I won both the first place blue ribbon and also the red rosette for the best of the best. I hope you enjoy it.


There is also a crocheted tree of life pattern out there free, I am not sure what the link is, but if you goggle it, I am sure you will find it. I have made 2 of the knit ones, one "adult" size and one baby blanket, they are very fun to make and don't take a looooong time.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

LindaH said:


> This afghan is very beautiful! I am not surprised you won a prize for it. The detail is very intricate. How long did it take you to do it?
> 
> For the others who are asking where to get this pattern, I found it on lionbrand.com here:
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/70122AD.html?noImages=


The crochet version is also on lionbrand.com


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful! Ribbons well deserved!


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice notes, I truly enjoyed knitting this one.


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

congrats on your win ....well done


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

glasslady7351 said:


> This is my first afghan to enter in the County Fair. My husband insisted that I enter it. I was so proud when I won both the first place blue ribbon and also the red rosette for the best of the best. I hope you enjoy it.


It is beautiful and you are very deserving of the awards.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

kreweel said:


> LindaH said:
> 
> 
> > This afghan is very beautiful! I am not surprised you won a prize for it. The detail is very intricate. How long did it take you to do it?
> ...


Here's the link to the PDF Crocheted Tree of Life pattern:
http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/90360AD.pdf

Great job on this knitted Blanket - just beautiful!!


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Just amazing. Your husband was right to make you enter it into the contest. Absolutley incredible.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! Of course you won. I would have to question the sanity of the judges if you hadn't.  Thanks for sharing your beautiful work!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. Good thing hubby talked you into entering. Hope he is recovering well. I have a pattern to do a tree of life sweater and find that a big project to commit to doing. Can't imagine how long it took you to do that but it is well worth it. The back is very tidy.

CONGRATS on your red letter day


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

glasslady7351 said:


> This is my first afghan to enter in the County Fair. My husband insisted that I enter it. I was so proud when I won both the first place blue ribbon and also the red rosette for the best of the best. I hope you enjoy it.


First of all congratulation!! It's absolutely beautiful.

I have this pattern and want to make it... but, I just couldn't get the guage right with the needle size and yarn that's recommended by the pattern.

My question is: What what size needles and yarn (brand, etc.) did you use? How many skeins of yarn?

Again, congratulations; you deserved both ribbons.


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

You deserved those ribbons. Beautiful work.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Oh how beautiful is your Tree of Life Afghan. What wonderful talent. Congratulations xxx


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

totally amazing and absolutely beautiful! May I ask what yarn you used?


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful - great job!!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

WTG! you deserved the ribbons!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

glasslady7351 said:


> This is my first afghan to enter in the County Fair. My husband insisted that I enter it. I was so proud when I won both the first place blue ribbon and also the red rosette for the best of the best. I hope you enjoy it.


So beautiful! I have this pattern for baby size. Have always wanted to do this one but had no reason then, now i have two reasons...seeing your's and we have two new babies coming this year. Thanks for thr inspiration.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Fantastic! What are you planning for next year's fair?


----------



## pfallon44 (Jun 26, 2011)

He was right to have you enter. Beautiful!


----------



## AnneH (Jul 7, 2011)

This is a beautiful afghan. Well done.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations! Lovely.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

THANKS! I have fisherman yarn in my stash and am starting this afghan today. I am make a lap size and have adjusted the pattern accordingly.

This will be one really wonderful Christmas gift. I am also putting your name on the card when I give it. "Thanks to glasslady7351 for the pattern"

Thanks again


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Your afghan is stunning!! I've done this one also and it isn't easy!! Yours is worth every ribbon you could possible win!!


----------



## osterville (May 28, 2011)

Your husband was right,your afghan is beautiful. You deserved first place .By the way my daughter had a baby girl last week.I would to attempt the afghan it looks so difficult.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

so beautiful congradulations on your win you deserve it . 

this site has so many beautiful knitters and crocheters. 

thanks diana


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

That is just magnificient ---Would love to make for my son, getting married in Oct.


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful afghan and congratulations!


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

I LOVE this pattern, but have never found the courage to do it! Now... if I had started it years ago, and did it slowly and a little at a time, I might have it finished now, right? I should start it... as a slow, on-going project. Your work is wonderful!!!


----------



## knitonepurlone (Mar 27, 2011)

the pattern can be found on the lion brand website and if I'm not mistaken it comes in both knit and crochet. I did the tree of life pattern (knit) and at first with all the frogging I did thought it should be named the tree of death! I vowed that with all the work it took, I would either hold onto it or give it to a very special person. It ended up going to a dear friend who is like a second mom to me - when she lost her husband of over 50 years. I know she appreciates it and felt she was the "right" person to receive it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!
Lovely... This has been on my long to do... :thumbup:


----------



## knitart (Jul 20, 2011)

Beautiful job, I did made this afghan but added an extra set of the pattern and it fit our queen sized bed perfectly. I thought it would take me at least a year to finish, but it only took 3 months. Now I want to make some pillows in contrasting color, with the tree on the front and the tulips on the back.


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

absolutely wonderful, you did a fantastic job! Congratulations on your winnings, you deserve it!


----------



## pleclerc (Jan 17, 2011)

Congratulations! You created an heirloom for your family that
will be cherished forever. Patricia


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Unbelievably beautiful. I have been looking at this pattern for a longtime. Yours looks geiegeous. Thanks for sharing. One day maybe!!


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

It turned out beautiful! How long did it take you to complete? I made one in about 8 months and gave it as a wedding gift. I guess I need to make another one.


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

What a beautiful afghan!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Congratulations! What a beautiful heirloom.


glasslady7351 said:


> This is my first afghan to enter in the County Fair. My husband insisted that I enter it. I was so proud when I won both the first place blue ribbon and also the red rosette for the best of the best. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

That is wonderful. You certainly deserved the awards.


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

Man, that is gorgeous! What a lot of great knitting! I've been trying to work up the nerve to tackle one of those tree of life motifs, and you've got 12, plus the beautiful leaf edging. What pattern did you use for the strips between the trees? I can't quite make it out in my resolution? Nice work! Martha


----------



## gaylepatrolia (Jun 10, 2011)

awesome--masterpiece!


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

I made the baby one and it turned out very nice...I started the big one back in 2008 when they did a tree of life kal and got through the tree section, an in-between part and the flower part and the weather got hot so I put it down ...then I did the baby one..Got inspired again and picked it up and got through two more sections....it is one of those projects that you have to think as you knit it....charts!!!!! I will finish it one of these days it is for my DDL......yours is very pretty. Great work.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so happy for you & well deserved to win its beautiful! I could never imagine attempting something like that but maybe some day, i get bored easy & love the baby items they go quickly! Hope to see more postings from you...


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Well-deserved ribbons for your gorgeous work. Congratulations!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, well done on your win.


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

I also made this pattern for my first grandchild. It's not as hard as it looks if you just take your time. It also helps to sometimes write out the pattern to make it a little easier to read. I found the written part of the pattern way easier to follow than the graph and you just kind of repeat as you. There are so many good references on the internet to watch a specific stitch knitted when you are unsure. Give it a try. I made mine in 100% cotton yarn. As stated there are two sized and there is also a similar at Lionbrand.com for a crochet pattern.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

thats very good


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Well done! Kudos to your husband for making you enter it in the Fair.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

breathtakingly beautiful. I envy and aspire to your skill.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Absolutely stunning  Great job  And, I showed my dh, and now I have him on my back again, about a tapestry I started 3 years ago, "the tree of life" but just haven't been motivated yet lol


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Holy Cow! That is awesome! You did a fantastic job, as evidenced by those ribbons!!!!


----------



## dollyruel (Jul 18, 2011)

My dear........you are so talented !!!!!!! I love to knit but I'm not sure that I would attempt that. You certainly deserve a ribbon. Keep up the good work. Your husband surely has a good eye for talent. Dolly :thumbup:


----------



## MamaKing (Jul 20, 2011)

I have this pattern... your finished project has given me the motivation to pull it out and give it a try. Beautiful job. Congrats on your win.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Congratulations on the awards. I would say they are well deserved. Just georgious.


----------



## bettylynn (May 22, 2011)

How beautiful!!! This will be a keepsake that will be handed down from generation to generation. Congrats on winning!


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

I have this pattern, i copied it off the internet years ago. i have never attempted to do it yet,but i would like to try. was it very hard???or just time consuming??how long did it take to do?


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful! What an accomplishment! Congratulations.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful. I have this pattern. I made a "swatch" and was inspired by the design....you have now inspired me to get busy. On my swatch the "stocking stitch" kind of got lost inbetween the "garter" stitch. Did you have this problem?? I was thinking of doing a moss stitch in lieu. What yarn and colour did you use?? Keep knitting.


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't recall having any problems with the stitches. I used Vanna's wool and it is an eggshell color. I did not keep the exact name. This was a wonderful pattern to do during the winter, it helped to pass the days until warm weather.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful and not an easy pattern, I know firsthand. I knit it last year and was so glad when it was done because the counting of all the stitches got tedious after a while. Your prize is well deserved and I am sure that the afghan will be a treasured family heirloom for generations to come.


----------



## varo (Jul 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work and the ribbons are well deserved.What an heirloom.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful! I have the baby size started, ran into a glich and put it aside for awhile (like maybe a year or so?) You've inspired me to maybe get it out again.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW! And congratulations! Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## VickiHarsha (Apr 20, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful. A true work of art. Congratulations on your ribbons, they are well deserved.


----------



## marlynek (Jun 10, 2011)

Holy cow! I just read (READ, mind you, didn't print!) the pattern, and my hat is really off to you! That is not only beautiful, it was very difficult and concentration-intense to make. You deserved the ribbons.


----------



## trainmaster (Jul 3, 2011)

glasslady7351 said:


> No I did not make the pattern, don't I wish I was that talented! I found it on www.lionbrand.com website. They have two patterns one for a baby size afghan No. 90430AD and the full size is No. 70122AD.


 I also have this pattern, I just haven't found the right yarn for it yet. soon


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think I would switch stockinette or stocking switch out of pattern or garter stitch as these are the background that really shows off the beautiful pattern, also another hint is when you are knitting the border, I knit it until it was close to the correct then length and then sewed it on to the blanket and finished knitting with it attached so I wouldn't make it too short or too long.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

oh my this is just beautiful!!!


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

You mentioned using Vanna's wool...do you recall if this was 100% wool or acrylic. I am leaning towards either washable wool (probably a blend) or good quality cotton. I agree that it is a good winter project...you can knit and keep really warm at the same time. Thanks for reply.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for comments and tip on working the border. The border was fun to knit and so easy to attach to afghan.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

renie60135 said:


> I don't think I would switch stockinette or stocking switch out of pattern or garter stitch as these are the background that really shows off the beautiful pattern, also another hint is when you are knitting the border, I knit it until it was close to the correct then length and then sewed it on to the blanket and finished knitting with it attached so I wouldn't make it too short or too long.


I did the same thing, with the border, worked beautiful. I really enjoyed this pattern, I have made baby, adult, and now am doing the crochet version in baby yarn. This is not a difficult pattern, just have to make sure to count stitches.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

I have this pattern too and your blanket is beautiful.

I am not surprised you won.

Aileen
xx


----------



## kylev53 (Mar 12, 2011)

Congratulations. You did an amazing job. I have been wanting to do that pattern. Was it difficult?


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

Not surprised you won either. It's beautiful, unique, and a reflection of some long and diligent work.


----------



## nadine21 (Apr 8, 2011)

Did you have any problems with curling? I'd love to make it, but I don't want curly edges.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Very pretty. You definitely deserve the awards. Congratulations.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

How lovely...beautiful piece of art. I am not surprised you won congratulations.


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, the award is well deserved. Congratulations.


----------



## wavedeva (Feb 13, 2011)

Well done & well deserved. Hope your husband recovers from his surgery soon.


----------



## AlexColin (May 30, 2011)

That is truly a beauty. What pattern forms the border?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Another "Oh, my!" Soooooo beautiful. You surely deserved those rewards and bet all the judges wished they had one as well. Really exquisite.


----------



## constance.comeau (Jun 11, 2011)

....Hello.....

Just breathtaking!

connie


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations on your ribbons and well done afghan. Love that pattern and may make the baby size for my first grandbaby due in Mar. I too knitted the tree of live full size and won ribbons at the local country fair. I think I had more trouble with mine, it definely took me longer.


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Beautiful work! You've earned those ribbons!


----------



## DOLDOL (Feb 28, 2011)

Congratulations. You did a beautiful job on the afghan an certainly deserve the awards. Good for your husband for encouraging you to enter!!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

You do beautiful work.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I printed off this pattern a couple of months ago..it looks tough to do. Is the edging knitted or crocheted? I do not crochet. 
Congrats on the ribbons..beautiful work!

June


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

where would I find the crochet version of the tree of life. I have made the knit version and it turned out beautiful.
As I posted before I gave it as a wedding gift.


----------



## constance.comeau (Jun 11, 2011)

.......where did you print it off from?

connie


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

CKcrochetknit said:


> where would I find the crochet version of the tree of life. I have made the knit version and it turned out beautiful.
> As I posted before I gave it as a wedding gift.


www.lionbrand.com


----------



## miauler (Apr 16, 2011)

I am almost done with the full size afghan. The most daunting part for me seems to be the border that has to be sewn on. You did a marvelous job


----------



## Love2Create (Apr 24, 2011)

A real heirloom. So beautiful to look at. Congratulations on your winnings. :thumbup:


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful! I am just finishing sewing on the edging on the baby sized one I made for my Adopted (My Best Friend's) Great Grandson, who was born last Thursday! Isn't he sweet!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry to be a pest about this but, what size needles did you use? 

Also, did you use Vanna's Choice, or Vanna's Choice Baby?


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

glasslady7351 said:


> This is my first afghan to enter in the County Fair. My husband insisted that I enter it. I was so proud when I won both the first place blue ribbon and also the red rosette for the best of the best. I hope you enjoy it.


Fabulous! you deserved the ribbons


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful!! Nice work and well done to!!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

He's gorgeous and will be nice and snuggly in it.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

CKcrochetknit said:


> where would I find the crochet version of the tree of life. I have made the knit version and it turned out beautiful.
> As I posted before I gave it as a wedding gift.


Here's the link to the PDF Crocheted Tree of Life pattern again:
http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/90360AD.pdf


----------



## jaykay (May 25, 2011)

Wow, wow and WOW. I don't know words to describe your beautiful work. Congrats to you and your husband was right!! (this time ) haha


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! Well deserved win! Love this pattern, just haven't worked up the nerve to try it yet!


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

It is beautiful congratulation on your prize win. 
I have the pattern but haven't knitted it yet.
June


----------



## AlexColin (May 30, 2011)

Is it possible to get the pattern for the border???
[email protected]


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

It took a while for my mouth to close from ""OH MY!!!!

Just a work of art...judy in oz


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh my, what a beauty! Congratulations - you deserved the ribbons.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

AlexColin said:


> Is it possible to get the pattern for the border???
> [email protected]


lionbrand.com


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

AlexColin said:


> Is it possible to get the pattern for the border???
> [email protected]


lionbrand.com


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful.Well deserving of the awards received.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

It is truly a piece of art. I've looked at the pattern but havent' had the time to invest in it yet. someday.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

And well you should have. Beautiful job.


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments. Sounds like the way you did the border might be easier than the way I did it. I finished the afghan and then knit about twelve inches of the border and crochet it on then continued around the afghan. It was a pain holding on to the afghan and making sure I came out just right
when finishing. 
I will give this to my daughter and hopefully she will enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY LOVELY!!! CONGRATULATIONS; YOU DESERVE IT!!!


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

The border pattern is written along with the afghan. You can find it at the website below. If you have any problems let me know and I'll copy and paste it for you.

http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/70122AD.pdf


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

That is one beautiful afghan! It's no wonder you won a prize
for that work... congratulations!


----------



## tsuzanne damien (May 18, 2011)

This is beautiful.. A well deseved blue ribbon.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Renie--What weight of cotton yarn did you use? I am allergic to wool and tired of acrylic. Does the cotton yarn stretch much when you wash it?

I got the Tree of Life pattern years ago, and I hope I can find it.

Someone's idea of making a pillow with trees on one side and tulips on the other sounds good to me. Carolyn


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Congratulations beautiful!


----------



## lorioc42 (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nicely done!!!! You should be proud!!


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

congrats! beautiful job, the husband gets a kiss for that!


----------



## Flomayknit (Mar 12, 2011)

That is sooo beautiful!!!
It's been a long time since I've made an afghan. Seeing yours really inspires me to get busy again! 
I haven't really seen too many extra special patterns like that. Love it!


----------



## GIGSI (Feb 4, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful work !Lovely Pattern...Bet you were proud !GIGSI


----------



## GIGSI (Feb 4, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful work !Lovely Pattern...Bet you were proud !GIGSI


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's beautiful! am working on a sweater for my daughter with a tree of life pattern. You should be very proud :thumbup:


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

I have had this pattern for quite a while but seeing one that is actually made is making me think it might be my next project!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Your tree of life afghan is truly beautiful. I have the pattern and the wool, but not the nerve to knit this yet. The section which I find daunting is the flower garden part, the directions for which I find quite confusing. Does anyone have any tips or suggestions re this section? Thanks in advance, Althea.


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Congratulations on the ribbons - a well deserved win. You have done such a great job on it.


----------



## Lindsey Smith (May 8, 2011)

Your blanket is very pretty. You deserver to get the prize. I would like to have the pattern for it, if I could. PLEASE


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Congratulations!! You deserve the ribbons! I have that pattern, but may never attempt it..unless, I have nothing else to work on (ha). Needless to say, you did a great job. May I ask what the back looks like? Have been curious ever since I first saw it in Lion Brand catalog. Did you know there are three choices? Knit, crochet and a knit baby size? Thanks for sharing your success story and thank your hubby for 'nudging' you along! Kudos! Hildy :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto. Beautiful piece of work


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

HI,

I would love to see the sweater pattern with the Tree of Life. I love this pattern. I've been thinking of making two additional afghans like this one for my other two grandchildren. If it isn't much trouble I'd love to see the sweater.

Thanks and have a blessed day.

Jo Ann


----------



## Alephbet (Feb 11, 2011)

Congratulations! Just beautiful


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

To Lindsey and others who want the pattern. The pattern can be found at www.lionbrand.com and the number is 70122AD. I truly enjoyed knitting this and it isn't as complicated as it may sound once you get going just remember to mark and count all your rows or it will be easy to get lost.

Happy Knitting
Jo Ann


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

karenrguenther said:


> I have had this pattern for quite a while but seeing one that is actually made is making me think it might be my next project!


I found the use of a crochet hook very helpful for the flower pattern, but it is not hard at all, just have to get the hang of it, making your loops even.
Sorry I quoted the wrong person on this.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Althea said:


> Your tree of life afghan is truly beautiful. I have the pattern and the wool, but not the nerve to knit this yet. The section which I find daunting is the flower garden part, the directions for which I find quite confusing. Does anyone have any tips or suggestions re this section? Thanks in advance, Althea.


I use a crochet hook to work the loop part of this pattern and it works beautifully, it is not hard, it just takes a little practice to get the loops just right, but it only takes a minute to figure it out, I have made an adult, baby, and now I am crocheting one for another baby gift. I love this pattern and plan to make many more. I would suggest a small swatch of the flower pattern if you are still unsure. Give it a try :thumbup:


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

lionbrand.com and search tree of life. You will find 3 afghans and 1 sweater pattern.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats on winning the ribbons; beautiful job.


----------



## rojas1152 (Jan 20, 2011)

Exquisite!!!!!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Ya done yerself proud, All kidding aside, it's beautiful and you deserve those ribbons.


----------



## miauler (Apr 16, 2011)

You deserved the accolades as it is lovely. How did you measure the edge. I have one almost done but the edging wories me.


----------



## miauler (Apr 16, 2011)

You deserved the accolades as it is lovely. How did you measure the edge. I have one almost done but the edging wories me.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

miauler said:


> You deserved the accolades as it is lovely. How did you measure the edge. I have one almost done but the edging wories me.


I found it easier to work the border and sew as you go, with the border on the needles, that way you can get it exactly the correct length. For the adult size I made, I knit about 4 feet, and then sewed it on, that way I knew how much more to knit. I did the same for the baby size I made and it was so nice when done. No worries, if you have completed the afghan, the border is a breeze! Good luck, I hope this way of doing the border works for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Rhonda L (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful! I have always loved that pattern and have searched for a baby crochet pattern for it. I do have large size in crochet and suppose I could adjust yarn size and it would work. Congratulations!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It's so beautiful. I have been looking at that pattern for a long time but am very intimidated by it. I think it is rated at "advanced"


----------



## barelli (Jul 15, 2011)

oh how gorgeous is that . Well done !!
how clever and patient you are 
looks like a lot of hard work has gone into this


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That is really something. How long did it take you to make that? Just beautiful!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Just thought I'd put all the versions here to make it a bit easier:

Knitted (baby) version 26 x 34"

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90430AD.html?noImages=

Knitted (large) version 48 x 58"

http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/70122AD.pdf

Crochet (large) 44 x 56" version

http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/90360AD.pdf

Knitted Tree of Life sweater Small, Medium, Large 48 (54, 57)"

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/kwe-treeOfLifeSweater.html?noImages=

might be worth reading the reviews on this one ...


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

Rhondl..there is a crochet pattern for the baby afghan tree of life on www.lionbrand.com it is beautiful.

Please don't be intimidated by this pattern just dive in and you will figure it out as you go along.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I am starting the baby tree of life tonight. Carolyn


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

glasslady7351 said:


> The border pattern is written along with the afghan. You can find it at the website below. If you have any problems let me know and I'll copy and paste it for you.
> 
> http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/70122AD.pdf


Glasslady, Please... what yarn did you use and what size needles?

I'm asking because I was unable to get the guage right with the yarn suggested by the pattern.


----------



## cmathi (Jul 26, 2011)

That is the most beautiful afghan I have ever seen. Congrats on the ribbons. See, sometimes our husbands are right!


----------



## sandra master (Jun 14, 2011)

that is so beautiful, what a gorgeous piece, you should be very proud! Congratulations


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

It took me about four months to complete. I usually knit in the evenings while the husband is napping.


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks it was nice of you to do this. I downloaded the sweater pattern and I'm thinking of knitting it for my daughter.


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

I used Vanna's wool and a size 10 needle. I did not worry about the gauge because it was an afghan...maybe I should have but it turned out just fine.


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

I can't wait to see the baby afghan, you will share it with us won't you? I know you will enjoy making the flower part of the pattern.


----------



## Brenda48 (Feb 11, 2011)

You did a great job. I work for Lion Brand Yarn and it was nice to see a real winner. I am bringing the photo to our next meeting.
Congrats on a job well done. You should be very proud.


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

Brenda, thanks. I have posted this afghan on your Lion Brand Website...if it is still there. I love Lion Brand yarns. I'm glad you enjoyed seeing some of your company's patterns that have been completed.
Jo Ann


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

I knit the leaf border the same as you. I left it on the needles and knit it as I sewed it on to make a perfect fit. It is a fun pattern but wondering if I want to tackle it again.I gave mine as a wedding gift to a special young lady that used to be in my 4-H club. It was a challenge and you can't be talking and counting at the same time.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

glasslady7351 said:


> I used Vanna's wool and a size 10 needle. I did not worry about the gauge because it was an afghan...maybe I should have but it turned out just fine.


Thank you.


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

That was one lucky lady to get this afghan for a wedding gift. i know she will love it. You are correct there can't be much talking when working on this pattern but I loved every minute of it.


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

Job very well done :thumbup:


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

absolutely beautiful. congradulations on winning. Rene


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

this is truly a work of art! your ribbons are well deserved.
dixiegran


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

THAT IS GORGEOUS !!!!!!    10 STARS  !!!


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments. I loved doing this afghan. I'm thinking of knitting one for a local charity to raffle off to earn money to feed the hungry in our ares.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I want to make one !!! I have a thing about trees i just love them i used to take nature pic of them all the time ... this is amazing and beautiful and i would love to do this one !  Is there a pattern available somewhere?


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

linkan said:


> I want to make one !!! I have a thing about trees i just love them i used to take nature pic of them all the time ... this is amazing and beautiful and i would love to do this one !  Is there a pattern available somewhere?


Lionbrand.com has the pattern


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

The pattern is at Lion Brand and it is called the Tree of Life. You can search on it and find a baby size, full size in knitting and one for crochet.


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

Just started mine last night! Love doing a complicated pattern!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info , i did find it and it looks way beyond my ability  for now  ... i didnt see the crochet pattern i will have to go back and look again


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

I found the crochet afghan pattern but only for the small size 44"x56" the pattern is at www.lionbrand.com and the number is 90360. Have fun and be sure and send us a photo.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

You deserve the ribbons - it is beautiful!


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, that is gorgeous! You did a great job!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, that is gorgeous! You did a great job!


----------

